# Dogs on your bed...



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

They know they are special when they are invited up on our bed.
My dogs can be on the bed, but need permission to do so. If they aren't clean, nope! Also, I have rules.
No licking this and that while on the bed. Sometimes they feel the need to clean their feet or OTHER areas while on the bed. So, if I hear licking, I say, "NO!" and everyone does a circle and lays down in a tight ball ,gives a big sigh and goes to sleep.
Think I'm being mean or two picky? Its our human bed first, not a dog bed. But when all are clean and remember the rules, I don't mind at all, in fact I enjoy it!

They know its special by maryac58, on Flickr

Oh come on, I just got comfy. Your not going to make me move are you? by maryac58, on Flickr

Excellent mouser by maryac58, on Flickr

I know everyone has different opinions, and I'd like to hear what your rules in your home are on this!
I am not in love with house work, but I do like a clean bed. We live in the woods, and the dogs get dirty pretty fast, plus hey, they are dogs and well, just not always the cleanest. I love snuggling with them though when they all smell so good and clean. They love it too.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

My only rule is no walking around or playing on the bed. Millie likes to walk around on the bed sometimes and that drives me crazy! The bed is for cuddling or sleeping  

Henry is funny about the bed. He will always stand at the side of my bed and stare at me, basically asking if it's okay to get up or not. If I say no, he usually walks away. BUT, if I _ignore_ him, he gets up anyway. 

Millie is funny too. She has a dog bed on the floor at the foot of my bed. Every night I get in bed and I check email, do a little reading, etc. Millie lays on _her_ bed during this time. As soon as I turn out the light, though, she gets up and hops in my bed. It is so silly because she always waits until the lights go out!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Ditto, CM, although noisy licking etc comes under the same heading as clomping and generally mithering. Sophy loves to find a den under a fold of the duvet if she possibly can; Poppy always comes for a cuddle right inside the bed for a few minutes, and then sleeps on top of the quilt for the rest of the night. We do occasionally have mild arguments about whether or not there is room for the cats as well, and whether bones are permitted on the bed or not, but there is an overarching rule that bed is for settling down and sleeping, until I say otherwise!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh yeah, no bones in the bed! Although mine have never tried to bring bones in the bed! Mine don't usually lick in the bed either...Well, except me! I wake up and Millie is licking my hand sometimes!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I love your photos, and your rules, and your bed linens!

We have similar rules in our neck of the woods. Chagall has nightly bed privileges but he has to be "invited" up and escorted down. Our bed is rather high, it's an antique wrought iron/brass monster, and I don't want him blowing out his knees. I just toss an old white sheet (easy to bleach!) over the comforter before he comes on-board.

I too have a "no licking" rule, which I enforce first with an "eh-eh!," and failing that, clasp my hands over his paws and pull him toward me to spoon. He's always agreeable to that, he's a_ major_ cuddler! (If he's messing with his "boy part" the decibel level of my "eh-eh!" cranks up, but I keep my paws off that!) Sleeping with one poodle is easy, I couldn't manage three--I'd need to be an octopus to manhandle them all.

When he smells a bit too "woodsy," I spritz him with a no-rinse shampoo before bedtime. I rethought the bed sleeping after he gave me poison ivy last summer, but a bath for him and some calamine lotion and benadryl for me and all was forgiven. I'd rather itch and scratch than "scratch" him sleeping with us.

BTW, I saw a local TV news teaser for tonight when, horror or horrors, they're running a piece on "What You Can Catch From You Dog in Bed." Honestly, what will they think of next to make people paranoid?


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

my bed rules?

please make room for me????


4 dogs on bed in morning. Half the bed is empty! They want right by mama. by faerie made, on Flickr


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes we have those same no licking rules. We also have the no stealing my pillow rule and no taking over the whole or most of the bed. Restless sleepers will be evicted (human or dog) Yes there have been nights when I'm restless and I find myself sleeping on the couch while my husband and poodle share the bed. 

Of course these rules only apply in my bed. I've gone to my son's room (he usually sleeps with Jenny) to find him on the floor and the dog(s) in custody of the bed. I'm not that agreeable. I did tell him in the morning (no point in waking everyone) that he should have the bed. But he told me that she pushed him out so he slept on the floor. He's 14 and taller then me. Not to mention when he does stay in the bed he does complain that they steal the pillows. If he goes to the bathroom. All that said one of the worst punishments I can give him is to not allow the dog to sleep with him for the night. He is sure he can't sleep without at least one of them.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

I LOVE the Pictures! My girls only come on my bed for about 1 hour before bedtime. They get to snuggle up to me and have a treat or 2, and then it's off to their kennels. They are still puppies so I would have the fear of them falling off sometime during the night!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Great pictures as always!

Gigi sleeps in her bed at night, which I will set on my computer chair and pull over to my side of the bed. I think she likes the security of knowing I'm right next to her. When she was only 8 weeks old, she constantly tried to climb up into the bed at night. After many, "No, Gigi, go to sleep" commands, she finally got the picture and goes right to sleep once I put her in there.

But if I have to get up in the middle of the night to use the restroom, thinking she is fast asleep, I always come back to find she has climbed up on the bed and will be curled into a ball next to my husband. Being light colored, she cannot hide in the dark. lol I just pick her up and put her back in her bed saying "Nice try", then she goes right back to sleep. It's kinda cute though with her thinking she can get away with that.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Ooh,I love the throw pillow I collect poodle fabric I have not seen this pattern did you make it yourself or was it a great find? 

Sorry off topic, my guys all sleep with us I have only one rule no licking,mine rotate off and on the bed during the night as there is not enough room for all of us. When one gets hot and gets down the there is always someone waiting to come up. Sonja & Kate stay all night the have shotgun lol,and Tana & Luke take turns Hershey dose not like to sleep on the bed he sleeps in the corner next to me.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm confused about all these "no licking" rules. Do your dogs really lick that much? Are they licking themselves??? I don't think I've ever seen Millie lick anything other than my hand when she's in my bed!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

fortunately my dogs aren't licky dogs. 
i wake up w/ my head on my female terrier on a regular basis (she's a great pillow!):aetsch:


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Mine for some unknow reason like to lick there feet in bed and it leaves a yucky wet spot ewww, so no licking. I don't mide if they give me a kiss ♥


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Haha I love your poodle pillow. 
I don't really have rules for Des on the bed, though I don't like chews or bones on it. I love playing with him by making him chase my hands under the covers, so playing is definitely okay with me! He's allowed on any time he wants, since I really don't see my bed as anything special that should be kept away from the dog. It's just another piece of furniture to me, and my animals are welcome to it just like I am. 

I have gotta ask... WHY the no licking rule? I am surprised to see so many people not allow licking on the bed. That is so strange to me! Why just on the bed? And why is licking such a big deal? Sorry, I just am very curious, lol.

Edit: whoops, sorry I wrote this before seeing CM asking the same question.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

They're allowed anywhere really. As long as they get off when I need them to get off, they can keep those privileges.

Matrix says "My bed!"


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Licking has a couple problems in the bed at night. Betty Jo sometimes decides that she needs a bath in the middle of the night and SLURP SLURP wiggle wiggle can be hard to sleep through. Not to mention the I love you kisses right across the lips can be a bit much in the middle of the night. I love my dogs and I even love doggy kisses but not on the lips and not at 2:00am. lol.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes, it is the slurp slurp wiggle wiggle that gets me, too! I started the no licking rule when it was just the cats on the bed - when a cat decides to have a full scale bath in the middle of the duvet at 3 am it is quite difficult to sleep through it.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Ohhh I see  Licking the face while sleeping could be a problem. Alrighty, that makes sense. Desmond only licks himself for like 30 seconds tops, so I was like "Why is that such a big deal??" I can understand if it was several minutes of wiggling and licking, or sloppy face kisses while mommy is trying to sleep. 

I forgot to mention: There's a photo I snapped of Desmond being precious with me one day in the bed... what is not to love?  I can't imagine not letting my dogs on the bed if I'm missing out on this... lol. Of course, he only sleeps in the bed if it isn't bed time... weirdo. Never sleeps in the bed overnight, but he's happy to nap on me during the afternoon.


----------



## Hank (Feb 8, 2011)

great pictures! Hank is not allowed on the bed because its our cat Jackson's only spot that he can have some safety! Jackson sleeps with us every night.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Hank said:


> great pictures! Hank is not allowed on the bed because its our cat Jackson's only spot that he can have some safety! Jackson sleeps with us every night.


:lol: A couple of our cats actually sleep ON the dogs, who are sleeping IN the bed!! Our oldest cat, Sugarplum @ 17 years old, seeks warmth - so she'll curl up on any dog that will lie still for her - and the funny thing is that they DO!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Panda is allowed on our bed. He always used to sleep under our bed but has recently decided that cuddling with mummy is better ^_^ He did go through a phase of using my head as a pillow which was a little annoying or lying across my neck. He normally cuddles up next to me and rests his head on my leg or back now. I love cuddling with Panda in the night, I think it strengthens our bond and certainly makes me happy 

My only rules are that he doesn't lick my face, that he settles instead of playing and that he is clean. If he is dirty and needs a bath I put him in his crate in the lounge where he sleeps happily (for some reason he wont sleep on his vet bed in there, he pushes it out of the way and sleeps on the hard plastic?!)


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Birdie said:


> OhhhI forgot to mention: There's a photo I snapped of Desmond being precious with me one day in the bed... what is not to love?


That is such a cute picture of the two of you,nothing better that puppy  and a good snuggle!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Atticus is the only one allowed on my bed. He doesn't shed and hes tiny and doesn't take up any room. Its his favorite place to play too, we play fetch or tug with his toys since we can't anywhere else without the other dogs stealing and destroying his things. At night he sleeps under the covers right next to my body on my side curve or right under my arm. I love it, it doesn't feel right if he isn't in bed with me. It's his favorite place to be.


----------



## lcristi (Feb 27, 2011)

I haven't let my spoo on the bed -yet, although I must admit that sometimes it's a delicious thoght.
We do cuddle on the couch and she always respects "get down"

I have to ask-how old is your gorgeous brown. 
Mine is 21 months and her coat is just beginning to clear.
I love the funky doo.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Interesting thread...Stella is not a licker and she sleeps on our bed every night. We have a king size bed and our only rules are that she sleeps at the foot of the bed or can come up to about our knees only. I toss and turn a lot and I dont like bumping into her..she moves right away if we nudge her a little. When we wake up she comes up to snuggle before I get out of bed. She stays pretty clean and has a bath each week so she is always clean. If her feet or legs get dirty outside I bathe her feet and or legs..gotta have a clean spoo if they sleep on the bed  Ill find a pic later of her on the bed.


----------



## Stargazerpoodles (Dec 27, 2010)

...need I say more? 5 Spoos.http://s149.photobucket.com/albums/s47/stargazerpoodles/?action=view&current=0110011426.jpg


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Stargazerpoodles said:


> ...need I say more? 5 Spoos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't see your pic. but I'd like to.

I can't resist. Here are a few pics of Betty Jo and Jenny snuggling in bed with Tom.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Re: licking.

My mini Sirius is just lying still and not doing anything UNTIL he realizes I'm awake. Then he goes nuts and starts giving me kisses in my cheeks or ears, lol.
Sometimes I open just one eye and pretend I'm still sleeping, but the instant I move... Super Sirius kiss attaaaaaaack!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Stargazerpoodles- I think that image is my dream come true!! LOL surrounded by gorgeous, fluffy poodles.. ahhh that's the life!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

The first photo is how Henry asks for permission.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> The first photo is how Henry asks for permission.


Oooh Henry, My Koi boy was the same! 

I'm just waiting for you to say its o.k by maryac58, on Flickr

I so enjoyed seeing your dogs in/on your bed, beautiful dogs!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Dima always sleeps in the bed she is spoiled and can only sleep on a tempur bed  

The rest of the gang joins me in bed if I am alone, then we all cuddle as long as we want.
Now we have Dima's son with us and he would be allowed in the bed if he was clean but he will get a bath tomorrow and then he can join us 

I love having the dogs in the bed especially when its cold and you need to warm up


----------



## Momosmama (Feb 2, 2011)

I love this thread!!!

The pictures of all the dogs on the bed make me want a hundred and one poodles! 

Post more pictures please, everyone go digging through your folders.. Do it!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Stargazerpoodles said:


> ...need I say more? 5 Spoos.0110011426.jpg picture by stargazerpoodles - Photobucket


oh my goodness!! such a wonderful picture!!!!!!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

my dogs would love to be on my bed with me - but I draw the line - lol if I invited them once - forget it they would be on there all the time. I also don't let them on the couch anymore since I moved downstairs - but when I go out I know Ginger sleeps in my chair! lol the other nite I was out and my daughter didn't know it - she opens the door upstairs to talk to me - my chair is right in her view - and up pops gingers head sitting in my chair watching TV! lol


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

Dante is allowed on the bed only after I fold the comforter down to the end so he doesn't snag it all up. If I go to bed before my hub, he likes to lay next to me with his head on the pillow. Otherwise he will lay at the foot of the bed. He never stays up there all night. I think he gets too hot or isn't able to lay as stretched out as he wants. He doesn't like to curl up much. Just like with the couch; he will sit with me and cuddle for a bit, but then he starts getting too hot and restless and gets down to lay on the floor.
Oh, and the rules.... no muddy/dirty dogs... no excessive licking, and no wrestling on the bed (or the couch).


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

pudlemom said:


> Ooh,I love the throw pillow I collect poodle fabric I have not seen this pattern did you make it yourself or was it a great find?
> 
> Sorry off topic, my guys all sleep with us I have only one rule no licking,mine rotate off and on the bed during the night as there is not enough room for all of us. When one gets hot and gets down the there is always someone waiting to come up. Sonja & Kate stay all night the have shotgun lol,and Tana & Luke take turns Hershey dose not like to sleep on the bed he sleeps in the corner next to me.


I purchased the pillow, could have bought 2 really cool chairs too but had no place to put them!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> I'm confused about all these "no licking" rules. Do your dogs really lick that much? Are they licking themselves??? I don't think I've ever seen Millie lick anything other than my hand when she's in my bed!


 Seems like when they settle down for the night, they like to preen, licking feet for a bit, tummy for a bit, or private areas. Not all the time, but enough that I don't like it. 
I don't want to hear the lick lick lick, and seems like the licking has a domino effect. They may be licking a foot, then some of their saliva gets on to the pillow or comforter, then they start licking that! Yuck yuck yuck!

I need to clarify my dogs do not sleep with my husband and I. At home, they all sleep on their dog beds in the mudroom. They are on our bed different times of the day when I'm folding clothes, ironing, showering or whatever, they just don't sleep in there at night. Luke is too restless and ends up on the floor, usually were you need to walk in the pitch dark to get to the bathroom. My husband has to get up very early every morning, and a good nights sleep is so important so can't have the dogs steal sleep from him.
NOW, at the CABIN, its different rules. Luke and Ellie often sleep in their crates, or they sleep in our bedroom on the floor next to me. When I'm there by myself, the dogs may often sleep with me. Makes it warmer, and I feel safer.
I wish kai would sleep with me there, but I think as others have said, he gets too hot and is on the floor within minutes, even if the big dogs are with me.
LOL, I probably just shared _way_ more than you ever wanted to know about my dogs sleeping arrangements!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Awwww. I love the pictures.

Our rule - no dog on the furniture. No couches (though it is SO tempting) or beds (easy b/c the kids have loft beds so she cannot do it - sometimes my eldest will have a 'sleepover' with Bella on the floor with blankets, though). She has her own bed...actually two of them and they're soft and fluffy. 

I wish we could do so well with the licking. sigh. She KNOWS we do not approve, but like with food unattended on the table, she cannot seem to help herself sometimes.


----------



## Camille (Feb 3, 2011)

Esme is allowed on the bed, when she was a puppy we were more strict. Henry might not be allowed on the bed untill hes around a year old. 

heres a pic of esme snuggling with my husband.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

We love having Beau up on the bed with us. He even has his own doggie stairs so he can climb up and down without jumping. He has his own rituals around the process, too. He waits until the light goes out, then bump-bump-bump, up the stars he comes. Does the circling thing, then plops down right up against my legs or back. Then, if I move, he growls and goes off the bed. Silly boy! Either way, he always eventually goes off the bed and sleeps in his own bed, which is nearby. He comes back up in the morning when the alarm clock goes off. We had no idea dogs could be such snugglers, and we're really enjoying it.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

lcristi said:


> I haven't let my spoo on the bed -yet, although I must admit that sometimes it's a delicious thoght.
> We do cuddle on the couch and she always respects "get down"
> 
> I have to ask-how old is your gorgeous brown.
> ...


Sorry I'm late on replying to your question on my mini Kai. He just turned 10 months. Seems like with each bath and groom he turns lighter and lighter. The transition to silver beige is interesting to watch.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Fozzie sleeps in his crate on the floor next to me at night (and LOVES it, runs in immediately after last potty and he gets two cookies, then curls up and sleeps for 10 hours). Our cat needs a safe place at night and Fozzie's still just a touch young, plus I don't trust him not to eat the cat poo without constant supervision. 

In the morning, we've started with a new thing. Right when we wake up but before we get out of bed, we shoo the cat out, shut the door, and unlock the crate. Usually he bounds out and we lift him up into bed. This morning it was a full 10 minutes before he left the crate and then when lifted up he curled up next to us on the bed in a ball and slept for an hour with lots of cuddles. 

I hope over time we'll get to have him up more. It was really nice this morning :swoon:


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Locket said:


> Matrix says "My bed!"


Matrix is in the proper poodley position for napping...on the bed or anywhere!
I know my spoos are comfortable when they are rolled on their backs, legs akimbo.

As for bedrules...never at night..they tend to shove me off with their stretching legs. But if I am sick and need to have a lay down...I invite one spoo to come with me. When I am making my way to the stairs they all stare at me expectantly..until I call the CHOSEN one.....the one I call for bed time is ecstatic! The others just watch in disbelieve that they were not chosen.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

I love all the pictures. 

Reece and Blue Ray (the toys) sleep in the bed with us. We have stairs for them. Fin has to sleep in his crate because he walks too much and poops during the night. He has always done it, and only if your asleep. Glader could sleep in the bed, but prefers his bed or the floor. I think he gets hot, and the toys give him heck every time he flinches:ahhhhh:. That gets on my nerves and his, poor guy. He will occasionally get on the bed for cuddles.

My rules are pretty much the same, except no growling. You can't be a grouch and share my bed. Everybody must get along. This rule is for the toys, Glader and Fin aren't that touchy. 

Those little ones think they run everything:devil:.


----------



## Roxi Rocks It (Mar 2, 2011)

After we picked out SPOO my hubby announced that "the dog" would not be sleeping in our bed. I stayed silent on the subject and after three weeks at home Daddy dog aka hubby carried Roxi upstairs to bed. He smiled at me and laid her on our bed. She is welcome to sleep all night int he bed but usually gets down and sleeps on the carpet by my side.


----------

